# Dripper machine for farmer markets



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Evening All,

In a months time I am doing my first farmer's market (food fayre) and looking to sell drinks. I was wondering can anyone recommend a good quality dripper I could take with me. Not wanting to buy new.

Have been looking at Moccamaster, but nothing on eBay at present.

Thanks


----------

